# 01 F250 Shifter issue Help



## KLM Service (Dec 6, 2006)

Well after 28 hrs of straight plowing the shifter lever gave out (it is a automatic). It has been working fine up until now. As the day/night/morning went on I noticed the lever seemed like it was loosing up (sloppy) when going from drive to reverse. It shifts in to all gears alright but will not go into park. I thought at 1st it may be the cable stretching out but now I'm not sure, I read somewhere that there is a spiral gear that works the shifter, and at times these cause problems. Any idea's??? 

Any advice will be appreciated! 

Thank You


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

If it still goes forward and reverse fix it after the storm.


----------



## SteveR (Sep 24, 2003)

Is it the pin where it connects in the column We have that problem in an Ambulance You can feel it if its part way out through the rubber boot


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

It's the linkage assembly in the steering column that wears. Ford has a kit that includes all the needed repair components along with a few updated pieces to further address the issue from happening as quickly. Should be on the shelf at your local dealer as its a well know and common issue.


----------



## KLM Service (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks for the replies! Just went out and took the knee panel off the dash and looked up underneath the steering column. Found 1 screw out and one very loose. Tightened them up and it works great now. Sure appreciate the info. Bring the snow on!!!! Thanks again.


----------



## mrv8outboard (Dec 29, 2009)

NAPA has the parts as well through their Balkamp line. One of the things that cause this is stiffening of the effort to shift. If you all so have this issue replace the range selector switch on the transmission.
NAPA # 600-2974


----------



## silvercity (Jan 10, 2009)

KLM Service;990982 said:


> Thanks for the replies! Just went out and took the knee panel off the dash and looked up underneath the steering column. Found 1 screw out and one very loose. Tightened them up and it works great now. Sure appreciate the info. Bring the snow on!!!! Thanks again.


You got it. There are 2 torx head screws that just need to be tightened up very common problem.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

That's the best kind of fix. No parts bought.


----------



## sealer700 (Nov 15, 2008)

Where exactly are these 2 torx screws?


----------



## drp (Oct 12, 2009)

Under the dash just above the steering shaft above the pedals.


----------



## tenyearsgone (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up on the screws...they will be checked today. I had a different issue with the shifter on my 02 f-350, the wires that run to the overdrive on/off button at the end of the shift lever shorted out in the column. This short will blow fuse #45 (not properly marked in the owners manual). Fuse #45 controls not only the overdrive but also all the instrumentation and most importantly the GAS PEDAL (which is fly by wire), your truck will idle but no acceleration.


----------



## sealer700 (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks but mine, as usual, is not the cheap easy fix. I will need the repair kit. Thanks Again


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

sealer700;1001146 said:


> Thanks but mine, as usual, is not the cheap easy fix. I will need the repair kit. Thanks Again


I knew someone would.  Pretty common wear item on an SD plow truck.


----------



## drp (Oct 12, 2009)

the OD wires are also fairly common issue.


----------



## Tim2734 (Dec 25, 2009)

I just fixed this same thing today. 
Found this picture from another website.


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

tenyearsgone;1001124 said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the screws...they will be checked today. I had a different issue with the shifter on my 02 f-350, the wires that run to the overdrive on/off button at the end of the shift lever shorted out in the column. This short will blow fuse #45 (not properly marked in the owners manual). Fuse #45 controls not only the overdrive but also all the instrumentation and most importantly the GAS PEDAL (which is fly by wire), your truck will idle but no acceleration.


The accelerator pedal worked fine when my fuse blew on an '04 F250 6.0PSD. Couldn't find the fuse at the time so, I drove with traffic on a 75 mile trip back to the shop.

Just my .02¢


----------

